# Red Little devil V.2



## ArtX38 (Jul 24, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
PC Components:
Case - Xigmatek Aquila
MB - Asus Maximus VII Gene
Processor - INTEL Core I7-4790
DDR3 - Corsair Vengeance Red 16GB (4x4GB) 2133MHz
SSD - Crucial SSD M550 1TB
2x VGA - ASUS Radeon R9 290X 4GB GDDR5 
PSU - Corsair power supply RM 1000W 80PLUS GOLD
PC Cases accessories:
ASUS ROG Front Base
Sound graph iMon Smart Bay iPad/iPhone
Sound graph iMon Multimedia Controller
NZXT IU01 interne USB Hub
Primochill Hex 2-Layer Rad Grillz - Single 140mm - Red/Black 
PC Case lighting:
CORSAIR LED Fan AF140 LED Red X 3 units
LED Red 9W strip 2 meters
Audio Systems:
ZENEC ZE-5.1D Digital Amplifier
Water system:
Koolance Reservoir Body, 60x30mm, 59ml
Koolance Pump Fitting & Reservoir Base for PMP-400 - Rev.2.0 
Koolance PMP-400 High-flow Pump Rev.2.0
Koolance CPU-380I Water Block (Intel Processor) 
2 x Koolance Radiator, 1x140mm, Copper FPI-30
6 x Koolance Nozzle Single, Black [10mm, 3/8" x 13mm 1/2"] 
4 x Koolance Nozzle Single, Black [10mm, 3/8" x 13mm 1/2"]
2 x Koolance VID-AR290X Water Block v1.1 (AMD Radeon R9 290, 290X) 
2 x Koolance Dual VID Connector, Black Adjustable 1 Slot Spacing 
Mayhems X1 Coolant - 1 Liter - UV Blood Red 
Masterkleer Tubing PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-reactive Blue/Clear


----------



## w2ed (Jul 25, 2014)

So you have a functioning stereo unit built into your PC?  How many channels, and how does it sound?


----------



## ArtX38 (Jul 25, 2014)

w2ed said:


> So you have a functioning stereo unit built into your PC?  How many channels, and how does it sound?


http://www.manualslib.com/manual/384705/Zenec-Ze-5-1d.html


----------



## w2ed (Jul 26, 2014)

You skipped the first and last questions, thank you for answering the channels part.Definitely an impressive rig, though - I like when you add functionality.


----------

